# Опухоль в позвоночнике



## RODA (22 Мар 2008)

К сожалению, снимков позвоночника нет, но есть 2 заключения в виде фотографий. Речь идет о моей маме. Недавно у нее совсем отказали ноги.
Есть ли какие-то шансы восстановить здоровье? Пожалуйста, прокомментируйте заключения врачей.
Заранее спасибо!!!


----------



## Ell (24 Мар 2008)

https://www.medhouse.ru/single/23204-post4.html


----------



## Илюша (5 Авг 2009)

Извините, если не в тему, но хочу прикрепить сюда примерное фото опухоли позвонка:


----------



## nuwa (5 Авг 2009)

Илькин, здравствуйте, Вы разместили фото просто, в качестве пособия, или есть проблемы?


----------



## Илюша (5 Авг 2009)

Да милая, разместил фото просто, в качестве пособия.

У меня другая проблема - "9 миллиметров" - такой даже фильм есть :nyam:


----------



## nuwa (5 Авг 2009)

Илюша написал(а):


> Да милая, разместил фото просто, в качестве пособия.


Это радует!


> У меня другая проблема - "9 миллиметров" - такой даже фильм есть :nyam:


И не только, об этом даже Ваша тема есть, что в рамках форума актуальней.


----------



## Илюша (5 Авг 2009)

А вот и *операция опухоли позвоночника*:


----------

